# cvs was hab ich eingechekt?



## ARadauer (11. Dez 2007)

kann ich herausfinden, was ich über cvs in den letzen 24 stunden eingecheckt habe?


----------



## Wildcard (11. Dez 2007)

Hier mal der Eclipse Weg:
Rechtsklick auf Project -> Team -> Compare With another Branch or Version
add Date -> Datum eingeben


----------



## ARadauer (11. Dez 2007)

perfekt, danke

[ich glaub ich hab was kaputt gemacht  :? ]


----------



## ARadauer (11. Dez 2007)

HA nein ich wars nicht     

macht schon Spaß, wenn man mit 20 anderen Programmieren, an einer 10.000 Dateien Webanwendung arbeitet. Einer ändert irgendwo in den Tiefen des 10 Jahre alten Frameworks eine Zeile und zufällig funktioniert das Feature an dem ich gestern gearbeitet habe, nicht mehr! -> die Welt ist schlecht  :x


----------



## Guest (11. Dez 2007)

@ARadauer
Ziemlich fragiles Framework. 
Für sowas schreibt man Tests (z.B. JUnit), um ein zugesichertes Verhalten von Frameworkklassen verifizieren 
zu können. Wer eine nicht funktionierende Version eincheckt, obwohl sie diese Tests nicht bestanden hat, gibt 
'ne Kiste Bier aus. Wir haben alle paar Tage eine Party.


----------

